# Which dog food?



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi everybody , i need some help to decide which dog food i should buy for my Iris...

I have tried many brands(Royal canin, Proplan , Pronature Hollistic), but every time something goes wrong...She does not like the taste of them and she does not eat.

I thought Acana small breed was the best for her but she has loose stools...

A friend told me that the protein in this food is too much for Iris and i should try another one with less protein.

Im thinking about Barking heads for small breeds..
Any advise?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread is a "sticky" at the top of this forum: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/152906-food-we-use-new-thread.html

You will see a number of suggestions there.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Im so sorry , thank you for the tip !!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Fromm Kibble, and a little .fresh Pet Vital as a topping. Mine love it), and no soft stools.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just switched to Fromm 4star ones that are grain free but I have heard that the grain free versions of any dog food will cause looser stools.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We feed our two Fromm's Whitefish and Potato and found that it has the least protein of all of the Fromm Varieties. Chrissy and Snuggles both love it and have had no issues whatsoever. Another good food is Blue Buffalo which they also ate for a while and several varieties from which to choose.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Frini, I don't know what is available where you live. Have you heard of Farmina? It is a very high quality dog food out of Italy. They have grain inclusive and grain free products. I don't think you have to worry about protein so much-you will find different opinions on that. What you want to try to make sure is that the protein is of a good quality source so it's easier to digest. You don't want rejected animal parts or feathers making up your protein. I think acana is also a good food but here it is overpriced for what you get. Fromm is one of my favorites too-but I don't know if it's available in Greece.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi and thank you for the replies

About the Fromm brand ,we have here the Fromm Gold Adult 2.25kg , all the other styles of Fromm are much more kilos (6 kilos and 15 kilos) and is really hard to find , i have to order it first.

I have heard of Farmina before , i will search and compare the ingredients.

Acana here in Greece is considered to be the second best brand after Orijen , thats why i tried it. Iris likes it but we have a problem with her poop...


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello,

My boy turned 4 in May. We have tried just about Every food.:

FROMM, Orijen (throwing up... probably from the White Fish...), Acana (grey spots on tummy... probalby from the potato...), Taste of the Wild, Stella & Chewy's, Darwin's, Primal, Canine Caviar (Throwing Up several times a Week... AWFUL Customer Service...) , Wellness Salmon & Potato (after 3-weeks... was doing Awful... pooping 4 - 5-times a day, with very loud Gurly Tummy...) even the Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein Prescription formula... (Crap ingredients... No Meat... won't feed it again...) on and on......

He is EXTREMELY Sensitive...
I recently had the Nutriscan testing done and it came back that he Had a Bad Reaction to Potato, White Fish, Peanut Butter and Milk...

I have had him on the Nature's Variety limited Ingredient Duck Formual for several weeks now and he is doing Unbelievably GREAT to the point I about to send a Testimonial to their website!!!! I could not be Happier. :chili: It is a True Limited Ingredient Diet, wherein the ingredients are basically Duck & Peas.... 

Good Luck With Your Baby!!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

fromm seems to be popular here, but I went for a brand called carna4. the ingredients are simple and it's great quality. it's also homemade kibble.

lily drove me bonkers and was so picky but she's eating this stuff! of course, she wouldn't replace her wet food or homemade food for anything.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

With Laci I have to be very careful. When I switched her, I tried 6 different kinds. The way I did this was put out 3 pieces of three different kinds of kibble on two different days. Which ever ones she ate first I knew she would most likely eat going forward. I ultimately decided on Pure Vita Grain Free Salmon. Grain Free Dog Food Salmon Formula PureVita - Pure and Natural Holistic Pet Food 

This was very similar to what she was on when we got her. And I blended it in with her old food for over a week before she was completely switched to the new food. Her poops are firm and she will eat it. She is not a big eater. Some days it seems like she hardly eats even when hand feeding her But last week she was just chowing down! I think maybe it has been a little hot and her appetite was not high. But who knows with her!

I know that if I were to just let her have a whole meal of the 6 different choices she would have had major issues with diarrhea. 

There are so many choices, it is over whelming! Good luck! I hope your baby settles on something soon


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I feed Wellness Puppy. I originally had him on Buffalo Blue Blue Wilderness but it didn't work for him. The Blue Wilderness had too much protein and was too rich.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

We started the Barking heads and she loves it!!!!!
Thank God , finally she eats all her food and has nice shaped poop!


----------

